# Niagara Tagging Suche



## Cloud01 (16 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Kennt sich jemand mit den Filterfunktionen im Niagara aus?
Ich möchte eine Tag-Rules erstellen.
In jedem Datenpunkt wo im Displayname "dim" vorkommt soll ein Tag mit diesem Namen erstellt weden.
Habe es versucht mit folgenden Condition (n:displayName like "dim") aber irgendwie funktioniert dies nicht.


----------

